# Opinions please



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

I finally decide to finish my system. If I had to do it over again the mains and the center would have been the first upgrade, but who likes doing things the easy way! My system consists of a Yamaha RX-A2010, ( on the way ) Klipsch RP-160M and the RP-250C, for rear surround s and surround backs Polk Audio RT-35 and for front presence Polk Audio TSI 100's. I have two Stereo Integrity HST18 D1's powered by Crest Audio Pro Lite 7.5 in a 4.5 (+ or - ) sealed enclosure, one midbass module with a Dayton 465 18" driver powered by a nu3000DSP. The subs are going to be crossed with a LPF at 80hz and the midbass from 70hz to 150hz.The system is not dialed in yet I finally broke down and ordered the Umik-1 from miniDSP and after two years I am replacing my current mains and center, BIC DV62si and DV62LCR ( FWIW if you are just starting out and do not have alot of money they are fine ). I just bought the Klipsch RP-160M and the RP-250C they are not due to arrive till Sept.15th and I was just curious in a real world setting how they sound? I almost went DIY but just having my knee replaced then having some problems put that on hold but being impatient I just wanted to finish so this was my solution. Looking forward to getting this done and having the mic. to get my system dialed in properly a SPL meter is only so accurate.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

nwf477 said:


> I finally decide to finish my system. If I had to do it over again the mains and the center would have been the first upgrade, but who likes doing things the easy way!


I like your style!



nwf477 said:


> I just bought the Klipsch RP-160M and the RP-250C they are not due to arrive till Sept.15th and I was just curious in a real world setting how they sound?


If you'd like something to justify your purchase and stave off buyer's remorse, just read this review and know you will own great speakers. But does it really matter what we think? You are the only one that needs to be happy with them! lddude:


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

Thought I would update I rcvd. the speakers last Saturday the 12th ( nice surprise ). Since I have no test equipment other than my ears these are my impressions. First off there is zero comparison between the BIC and the Klipsch. How do you compare quality to junk? At normal listening levels these stand out from my Polk surrounds not in a harsh way but if you go to a concert the music is in front not behind you. I have read it seems some people say the Klipsch are overly bright, for me they sound great no ear piercing highs. Being a kid at heart I had to play at ref. ( I was listening to old Rolling Stones " Sympathy for the Devil " all I can say is WOW!! I do not think given the size of the 6.5" driver that it is capable of playing much past 80hz but with my 2 18"s and another 18" pa woofer playing midbass the lows are not a problem. I am sure there are better brands out there some higher some lower but for me I am satisfied.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I have never heard of an 18" driver being used as a "mid" bass.... As for the Klipsch compared to the Bic. The horn of the Klipsch will disperse highs better at a distance, so your perception of the sound may change depending on where you are sitting. As for Quality to Junk, beauty is in the eye or in this case the ear of the beholder.


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

If you go to the Parts Express website I used the Dayton Audio PA465 18" as the driver.I had an enclosure designed by LTD02 on the AVS forum that is great for what I need. With my system the largest driver I had for stereo duties are 6.5 ( I have a 9.2 system ) between the bookshelf and my 2 subs I felt I was lacking in the midbass region. LTD02 has helped countless people including myself enclosures that will work within their limitations. I have no room for towers or floor standing speakers with an eight or larger driver this 18 does a great job at filling the void. By the way this was not done on a whim but based on other members who have built similar enclosures with great results. So bottom line it works for me!!!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Andre said:


> I have never heard of an 18" driver being used as a "mid" bass.... As for the Klipsch compared to the Bic. The horn of the Klipsch will disperse highs better at a distance, so your perception of the sound may change depending on where you are sitting. As for Quality to Junk, beauty is in the eye or in this case the ear of the beholder.


It is not uncommon for high efficiency 18s to be used for mid bass in pro sound, where delivering huge sound is more important than deep bass.


----------

